# 444 international worth????



## dave440 (Sep 11, 2010)

I went and looked at a 444 international tractor today. It is located only 5 miles from my home. The tractor had caught on fire 2 years ago from a cracked manifold. It needs steering wheel, all guages, wiring harness, coil, distributer cap, and instrument panel, and manifold. The seller wants $1500 for it. I forgot hood will need painting and decals. Is this price reasonable? Thanks Dave:dazed:


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

dave440 said:


> I went and looked at a 444 international tractor today. It is located only 5 miles from my home. The tractor had caught on fire 2 years ago from a cracked manifold. It needs steering wheel, all guages, wiring harness, coil, distributer cap, and instrument panel, and manifold. The seller wants $1500 for it. I forgot hood will need painting and decals. Is this price reasonable? Thanks Dave:dazed:


Sounds like your saying it hasn't run since the fire?

This is a scrap price only machine... Keep looking if you want a working tractor.. 

I have a running 2424 with a full dump, curl, detent loader that I'll sell for a lot less than you'll have to spend getting that 444 fixed up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My thoughts too. Well stated Irwin. That sounds like a classic money pit. Likely a great deal of hidden damage as well.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

Pass on this, unless you have buckets of cash to spend. If you do have buckets of cash, ring me and I'll load you up with parts.


----------

